# manejo de relay estado solido con micro



## sergioandres (Ago 13, 2010)

Hola Mi nombre es Sergio Peralta y quería hacer una consulta, estoy aprendiendo programación de microcontroladores y paralelamente electrónica, soy muy pollito en esto y necesito una ayudita.
Tengo programado un micro 12f629 que debe manejar un motor de 220volt 3/4 de hp. Me baje el circuito de relay de estado sólido y compre los componentes, los triac me dijeron van a estar bien y los moc son parecidos.
Mi duda es, el micro a la salida me dará 5volt, ya en el primer led el valor de la resistencia me genera dudas porque la original tiene valor 2.2k y mi cálculo es de 100 Ohm. Diodo con consumo 20ma 3 volt. Y veo que tendré que cambiar el Zener o se puede no colocarlo, Desde ya gracias a quien pueda orientarme.
Lo planteo en este foro porque supongo debe ser el correcto, si no me podrían decir donde lo posteo.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 13, 2010)

Toda la circuitería del lado del fotodiodo la puedes quitar y poner una resistencia si el micro te da bastante corriente o si no un buffer (7404 o similar) y la resistencia. Para 5V unos 180 ~ 220 Ohm vale.
El símbolo del optoacoplador está mal, ahí hay un optoacoplador con optotansistor y los MOC son optotriacs.

El circuito de 220 puede valer, pero te aviso que para cargas inductivas los triacs pueden ser una pesadilla. Normalmente se pone un filtro RC en paralelo con el triac, pero ese filtro es específico de la carga. Si cambias el motor has de cambiar el filtro. Lo mas normal es que el triac se conecte y no se pueda volver a abrir.


----------



## sergioandres (Ago 13, 2010)

Gracias por tu ayuda. Te cuento mi idea, el micro mandara un pulso de 5volt 25ma al MOC 3011 que es el que conseguí, este pulso dura 120 seg, y cortara. Esto hará que un motor monofásico de 220volt 3/4HP que el que me lo vendió me dijo que tiene un pico de 9A en arranque y luego baja a 4A aproximadamente con ese dato compre un BTA-16-600b por consejo del vendedor ahora bajare el datashet.
Cuando me dices que saque la circuiteria te refieres a todo, yo solo necesito el led como indicador. y luego en la parte de potencia al cortar la alimentación o mejor dicho el pulso el triac no debería cortar y volver a reposo. Si te fuese posible me harías un borrador con esa RC que propones porque excede lo que yo se, es mas en mi afán de metiche aprendiz creo que la remera me quedo grande. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 13, 2010)

El circuito RC que buscas se le conoce como "Snubber" y te puedes dar una idea de como funcionan en estos enlaces:

http://www.st.com/stonline/books/pdf/docs/6785.pdf
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/colocar-red-proteccion-snubber-126/
www.mty.itesm.mx/dcic/deptos/ie/profesores/jrodrigu/brjppt/igbt.ppt

Consejo: Antes de probar tu circuito con una carga grande pruebalo con un foco incandesente estandar, y despues prueba la carga grande con un relevador estandar, ya que es muy comun que se vuelen los relevadores de estado solido al arrancar el motor, debido a las corrientes transitorias de arranque

Preparate para cambiar cuando menos 10 veces el triac al hacer tus pruebas


----------



## Scooter (Ago 13, 2010)

Entonces en el lado del diodo, una resistencia de 18 y el led indicador y el del optoacoplador en serie.


----------



## sergioandres (Ago 13, 2010)

Disculpa, la resistencia es de 18 ohm o de 180 como me habias dicho antes?

Quedaria mas o menos asi como el esquema que adjunto, bueno solo la parte de comando luego seguire con la de potencia primero estudiare que es esnuber como dice el amigo


----------



## Scooter (Ago 13, 2010)

180, se me fué el cero.
Q2 no hace nada en ese esquema.


----------



## sergioandres (Ago 18, 2010)

Hola a todos: estuve mirando el snuber como proteccion y mire algo de los varistores. La resistencia R1 y el capacitor C2 no serian el esnuber en este circuito y solo habria que agregarle el varistor en paralelo. Si es asi ya me pongo a trabajar en la plaqueta para probarlo, desde ya gracias por su colaboracion y si alguien necesita la pcb la realizo la verificamos y la posteo.
Un Abrazo Sergio


----------



## Scooter (Ago 19, 2010)

No entiendo como pretendes ni pretendías usar un transistor en alterna.
El que sobraba era el transistor Q2 no el triac.
No veo ningún varistor.
Que yo sepa la red snuber no protege de nada, solo permite el uso de cargas inductivas.


----------



## sergioandres (Ago 19, 2010)

Hola amiguito Gracias por tu Atención: recuerda que soy un novato en electrónica.
Mi circuito esta sacado de este pos:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/rele-estado-solido.htm.
Yo uso una versión de LIve wire que encontré por ahí, para realizar los circuitos y luego el PCB con pcbwisard, en esta versión los triac o tiristores no están en su galería de componentes, como en el circuito del pos lleva uno yo para poder sacar la PCB con las conexiones del triac use el ingenio y coloque un transistor y así en la pcb me salía para poner el tiristor ( en el esquema del pos es Q2 y en el que yo postee también esta como Q2 ) Yo entendí que el snuber era una protección y baje los archivos que posteo chico3001 y cuando veía el circuito R1 C2 me parecían lo que me sugerían poner ya estaban en el circuito, en mi pensamiento de protección busque y encontré que se podía poner un varistor en paralelo a la salida, que no esta en el circuito que postee.
Espero no incomodar con las preguntas. Gracias por su tiempo.


----------



## sergioandres (Ago 20, 2010)

Yo queria saber si estaba bien como estaba el circuito gracias.


----------

